
Largest Corporate Earnings and Losses of All Time - whytai
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_corporate_profits_and_losses#Largest_corporate_quarterly_losses_of_all_time
======
kyriakos
Apple is the only tech company with record corporate earnings per quarter.

------
camdenlock
Damn, the 2000s were a rough time.

